# What boots for $300?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The ones that fit your feet the best. Sorry to sound like a smartass, but it's the only real answer. Boots that are great for one person can easily be complete shit for the next. Which Salomon's do you have? Salomon's generally run narrow, so if you're having heel lift problems, you may be stuck in the same boat as me and just have a really narrow heel. If you do, your choices will be extremely limited. I bet I've tried on 50 different types of boots and the only ones I've found that fit right yet are the Salomon F22s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

300 dollars for boots?
That was my budget for the entire set up!
Youze a lucky brotha.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are doing BIG mountain riding( i.e. steeps, etc.) then you might want to check out the DC Allegiance( a dual BOA system boot)or any boot that is higher in the stiffness scale. If you are doing more park and or all Mountain Riding check out the Burton Rulers (speed Lacing system) that have Medium Flex.

Also, if you have heel lift problems or have a narrower heel. look for boots with some sort of system to keep the heel down. i.e. inner lacing brace, or ankle stoppers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do not get the DC Allegiance boots. Made like crap. I went through two pairs both on warranty return. DC's quality is not great. I'd only recommend buying that boot if it's the only one that fits your foot.

K2, Vans, Celsius (I think they still have BOA), and others have the Dual BOA (focus) system and are good quality boots. K2 has the model that in addition to the BOA focus system has a BOA liner. So three knobs. It seems like a bit much, but after checking them out, they are pretty slick. If those suckers fit my foot, that'll probably be the next boot I get. I have yet to find a quick lace liner that stays locked down. The BOA system should fix that.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Do not get the DC Allegiance boots. Made like crap. I went through two pairs both on warranty return. DC's quality is not great. I'd only recommend buying that boot if it's the only one that fits your foot.
> 
> K2, Vans, Celsius (I think they still have BOA), and others have the Dual BOA (focus) system and are good quality boots. K2 has the model that in addition to the BOA focus system has a BOA liner. So three knobs. It seems like a bit much, but after checking them out, they are pretty slick. If those suckers fit my foot, that'll probably be the next boot I get. I have yet to find a quick lace liner that stays locked down. The BOA system should fix that.


killclimbz, that really sucks. They lasted three years for me. Luck of the draw I guess.

To Org. Poster ------> One think to note is to be carefull with dual Boa systems if you have a winged hi-back binding.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

spend $250 on boots that fit you best and $50 on new insoles such as Sole or Superfeet


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with this guy ^^ I'm currently looking at some Celcius Cirrus and already have a new pair of superfeet insoles. But do your research and find a boot that fits your riding style as well as your foot...and get feedback from people...for example DC boots aren't the quality the pricetag would lead you to believe.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What kind of Salomons do you have now? Heel lift shouldn't be an issue in their F22's. Their F boots are among the best boots money can buy. The K2 Thraxis, T1 DB, and Maysis are also options to look into. I had the $350 DC Status focus boas last year, and didn't like them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked up Thirty Two Lashed Snowboard Boots from The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing, after searching SaleCamel.com - Find It On Sale For Cheap for a good deal (best site for snowboard boots). The funny thing is they sent me two right feet (which I didn't realise till I got to the hill). They were awesome and sent me a replacement pair ASAP. Long story short those boots are sick and I don't think you need anything nicer then that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MikeJ said:


> I just picked up Thirty Two Lashed Snowboard Boots from The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing, after searching SaleCamel.com - Find It On Sale For Cheap for a good deal (best site for snowboard boots). The funny thing is they sent me two right feet (which I didn't realise till I got to the hill). They were awesome and sent me a replacement pair ASAP. Long story short those boots are sick and I don't think you need anything nicer then that.


Hell yeah! Thirty Two Lashed boots fit MikeJ perfectly! I'm gonna run out and buy a pair for myself! :laugh:


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice! Yesterday, I spent hours at REI and Sports Authority driving the employees crazy and trying on all of the boots. Some were better than others, but I still get heel lift. None of them were significantly better than my current boots. I was reading about the insoles. I'm going to go tomorrow and buy some of the Superfeet ones. I'll see if that helps!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you try the Salomon F22s? If not, seek them out. It seems like you have a super narrow heel like me and like I said, they're the only boots I've found that I didn't have heel lift issues.

As far as insoles go, try out Sole insoles as well. They're quite a bit thicker than Superfeet, so they take up more room in the boot and should snug it up a bit. That was the winning combo for me - F22s with Soles.

Also, are you fitting the boots correctly? As in, not just getting your regular shoe size? Your toes should slightly touch the end of the boot when you're standing if the boots fit correctly. Maybe you're simply trying on boots that are too big?

Hopefully some of that helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Hell yeah! Thirty Two Lashed boots fit MikeJ perfectly! I'm gonna run out and buy a pair for myself! :laugh:


Allll I meant was that they were $139, regularly around $300. So I guess I left out of the story the fact that you don't necessarily have to spend $300 to get $300 boots. If you go to salecamel you can usually find boots over 50% off. Plus you can get them heat fitted to ensure the right fit after.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

32 Lashed for $300?!! What universe is that on??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Extremo said:


> 32 Lashed for $300?!! What universe is that on??


Bah, sorry you are right I double checked and those are only $189 retail. I looked at a lot of boots. Only thing I was getting at is the price point of $300 is not the only metric to determine what boot to buy based on some perception of quality for cash.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MikeJ said:


> Allll I meant was that they were $139, regularly around $300. So I guess I left out of the story the fact that you don't necessarily have to spend $300 to get $300 boots. If you go to salecamel you can usually find boots over 50% off. Plus you can get them heat fitted to ensure the right fit after.


Its all good man, I was just busting your balls


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

np...I can take it.


----------



## Joshsilas (Feb 8, 2010)

*DC Judge*

I had bought the Ride Crew Focus and really liked the fit however I got some heel lift in them...after a couple of times on the mountain the boa system malfunctioned and I couldn't get them to loosen up on the right foot...finally got the boot off and sent them back to dogfunk with no questions asked. I went shopping and stopped at REI and they had a DC judge that fit awesome and no heel lift, price was $279..stopped by the sports outlet and they had the same boot for $99..best $99 I ever spent...extremely comfortable and no heel lift. I have had lots of issues with my feet my whole life, I was born with a club foot and had multiple surgeries in the first year of my life which ended up causing scar tissue in my foot that pops and can be really painful even 29 years later. If you have foot problems I recommend the DC judge and flow bindings...I notice that if the bindings top strap is even 1 or 2 notches too tight that it will make my foot numb...just my personal experience.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

If the salomons are the boots im thinkin of (the ones with the heel hold strap on the inside), then heel lift can still be an issue. I tried em on at sierra and the sales guy said i was the first person he's ever heard that got heel lift with them. 

I ended up going with the burton ions


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just picked up a pair of K2 Maysis for 150 from a ski shop out on CO (had them ship em to NY). Retail on the boot is 250. 
Also, I didn't pay tax. (I know, cross-state tax laws are very confusing)


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

For around $300 there are two boots that really stick out in my mind. The k2 T1 DB is an excellent boot with the double conda boa which will keep your heel locked in place. The other is the Salomon Malamute. It's a pretty stiff boot but if you're riding in AK and looking to spend $300 I'm assuming that's what you want.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> spend $250 on boots that fit you best and $50 on new insoles such as Sole or Superfeet


Zapz are killer insoles as well. They're made by Masterfit who is THE boot fitting expert standard. You could also get a full blown custom insole which is always best but plan on dropping around $125


----------

